# bonitinho and other slang words



## addy25

Hey guys, I got a hefty conversation here with a lot of slang. Just wondering if some can translate it for me to some extent I would appreciate it.


1. Minha filha, fiquei com um amigo meu ontem...ufa, Mts emoções esse rio de Janeiro haha depois me liga p eu te contar


2.Esse foi Mt inesperado       

3.Continuo gostando do outro a distancia haha

4.Pois e, mas o bonitinho inglês deu uma sumida de leve ( antes a GNt tava  se falando tf santo dia) e eu senti algo diferente depois da minha  bebedeira, entao resolvi deixar a vida me levar hahaha

5.Água já riu Mt com isso td. Ate outro dia eu estava ainda chorando pelo john haha       

6.Acho q ontem eu tava com D'Or de barriga só de nervoso com isso td haha mas foi ótimo, não me arrependo não bjssss fui       

Some of it I get the drift of. Number 6 bit unsure.

Thanks in advance


----------



## GamblingCamel

Why am I so often the first to see your new threads?  As usual, wait for confirm from PT speakers.

Dor de barriga = belly ache  (I don't know if it's common to spell it D'Or) _Yesterday she was so nervous, her stomach hurt._
Arrependar = regret. _But this gal ain't regrettin' a thing cuz it all turned out perfect._ 

_ufa, Mts emoções esse rio de Janeiro haha _


----------



## addy25

Haha must be coincidence.


Another word in the conversation im unsure about is fiquei


----------



## GamblingCamel

addy25 said:


> Another word in the conversation im unsure about is fiquei


_I was with my (male) friend yesterday._
FIQUEI = past tense of FICAR (stay, remain)


----------



## GamblingCamel

Addy, Do you understand what a BONITINHO is? I don't yet.  
In  Google pics, I see blokes ranging from good-natured to goofy. And BONITINHO INGLÊS seems to mean BULLDOG.


----------



## addy25

I thought it might mean like cute guy or something on those lines. The text is full phrases don't quite make sense to me. I'll wait for a PT speaker, see what they have to say. Cheers!


----------



## englishmania

1. Minha filha, fiquei com um amigo meu ontem...ufa, Mts emoções esse rio de Janeiro haha depois me liga p eu te contar
_Ficar com alguém significa andar aos beijos e assim..._

2.Esse foi Mt inesperado 
_mt=muito_

3.Continuo gostando do outro a distancia haha  _
Continua apaixonada por outro rapaz._

4.Pois e, mas o bonitinho inglês deu uma sumida de leve ( antes a GNt  tava  se falando tf santo dia) 
_ O rapaz inglês (who was good-looking) desapareceu por algum tempo (antes eles costumam falar todos os dias)_
e eu senti algo diferente depois da minha   bebedeira, entao resolvi deixar a vida me levar hahaha_
Como ela estava bêbada, deixou-se envolver com o novo rapaz_.

5.Água já riu Mt com isso td. Ate outro dia eu estava ainda chorando pelo john haha       
_"Água" parece que deveria ser "agora"?Agora ela ri-se com a situação. No outro dia chorou por causa do rapaz inglês._

6.Acho q ontem eu tava com D'Or de barriga só de nervoso com isso td haha mas foi ótimo, não me arrependo não bjssss fui       
_Dor, não "d'or", claro.
_


----------



## addy25

englishmania. I think you confused me even more :s


----------



## englishmania

This girl had a date with a friend of hers _(not "a date" but I can't remember the correct expression right now). _(A lot of things have happened in Rio de Janeiro. Call her and she'll tell you everything). She is still in love with this other boy, who is English and good-looking and lives far away. 
They don't speak as much as they used to - they used to talk with each other every day.
She got drunk and just let it flow with this new guy in Rio. 
She doesn't regret it.


----------



## addy25

Ok sort of get the drift of the coversation now thank you.  Yep indeed this is a realty show currently being aired for three months or so lol. Any other suggestions guys let me know. Kinder intrigued by slang words and such all of a sudden. Specially this word "figuie" Im taking the assumption that  it mean basically 'got off with someone'. would it mean more?or would another word be used for that?


----------



## anaczz

É difícil adivinhar uma conversa entre duas amigas sem saber os antecedentes, sem saber exatamente do que elas estão a falar.



addy25 said:


> Ok sort of get the drift of the coversation now thank you. Yep indeed this is a realty show currently being aired for three months or so lol. Any other suggestions guys let me know. Kinder intrigued by slang words and such all of a sudden. Specially this word "fiquei" Im taking the assumption that it mean basically 'got off with someone'. would it mean more?or would another word be used for that?


Há algumas discussões sobre isso: esta e mais esta, por exemplo.


4.Pois e, mas o bonitinho inglês deu uma sumida de leve ( antes a GNt tava se falando tf santo dia) O rapaz inglês bonitinho desapareceu, antes a gente conversava todos os dias.
e eu senti algo diferente depois da minha bebedeira, entao resolvi deixar a vida me levar hahaha
Suponho que ela conversou com o tal inglês enquanto estava bêbada/embriagada e que ele mudou de atitude depois disso, portanto ela resolveu partir para outra, se abrir a novas possibilidades.

5- Água pode ser o nickname de alguma outra amiga delas.
6- D'Or pode ser uma brincadeira entre elas, envolvendo o nome de alguém... Dificilmente alguém digitaria D'Or ao invés de dor, sem querer.




GamblingCamel said:


> Addy, are we participating in an online reality show? Are you the good-looking English guy who lives far away?


 

Sempre fico curiosa quando vejo esses recortes de chats a serem traduzidos... Quem é quem nessa história? De onde vem isso?
Deixa pra lá...


----------



## GamblingCamel

anaczz said:


> O rapaz inglês bonitinho desapareceu, antes a gente conversava todos os dias.
> Suponho que ela conversou com o tal inglês enquanto estava bêbada/embriagada e que ele mudou de atitude depois disso, portanto ela resolveu partir para outra, se abrir a novas possibilidades.


Hmm. I didn't interpret it that way.  I thought she got drunk because she missed the English guy -- and then, after her binge, she began to see things differently.

I wonder where the English guy got off to?


----------



## anaczz

GamblingCamel said:


> Hmm. I didn't interpret it that way. I thought she got drunk because she missed the English guy -- and then, after her binge, she began to see things differently.
> This is a good point... it may be. We can create all the history.
> I wonder where the English guy got off to?


Yeah, poor little girl. 
(Maybe to WR?)


----------



## GamblingCamel

addy25 said:


> Specially this word "fiquei" Im taking the assumption that  it mean basically 'got off with someone'. would it mean more?or would another word be used for that?


What do you mean when you say "got off"? I interpret that as flirting and kissing.
It's FICOU in the 3rd person past. FIQUEI is 1st person past.


----------



## englishmania

_Ficar _means _to stay _but it also means kissing and stuff like that in BrPt.


----------



## addy25

I thought Ficou meant something completly different, didn't know it was 3rd person. By 'get off' meaning kissing, possibly more.


----------



## englishmania

I'm confused with all these fiquei/ficou lol. The girl says _fiquei_, 1st person singular.  And, yes, _fiquei_ is the 3rd person singular. 
fiquei, ficaste, ficou, ficá(a)mos, ficastes, ficaram


----------



## GamblingCamel

Since the thread is titled BONITINHO ....



> DicionárioInformal.Br
> 
> 1. Significado: Bonito, meigo, fofo, lindinho. 20 sim, 5 não
> Exemplo: _Que bonitinha essa sua pulseira, onde você comprou?
> Ele é bem bonitinho._
> 
> 2. Significado: feio arrumadinho 10 sim, 17 não
> Exemplo: _Você está tão bonitinho HOJE!_



I don't understand what "feio arrumadinho" means.  Does the second definition have any validity?
I realize that it's the 1st definition that is relevant for Addy's chat text.


----------



## englishmania

Exemplo: _Você está tão bonitinho HOJE!
_I believe they mean that he's not a handsome man but he put on some nice clothes (arrumadinho),etc. so he looks good _today/_he can look good.

arrumado/arranjado/aprumado/bem vestido/perfumado...


----------



## GamblingCamel

englishmania said:


> Exemplo: _Você está tão bonitinho HOJE!
> _I believe they mean that he's not a handsome man but he put on some nice clothes (arrumadinho),etc. so he looks good _today/_he can look good.
> 
> arrumado/arranjado/aprumado/bem vestido/perfumado...



Okay, thanks MANIA. I understand why that definition got more não's than sim's.
I'm still trying to figure out why my earlier Google search for BONITINHO produced lots of pics of "funny looking" people, animals, dolls. http://images.google.com/search?tbm=isch&hl=en&source=hp&q=bonitinho&gbv=2&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=


----------



## anaczz

GamblingCamel said:


> Okay, thanks MANIA. I understand why that definition got more não's than sim's.
> I'm still trying to figure out why my earlier Google search for BONITINHO produced lots of pics of "funny looking" people, animals, dolls. http://images.google.com/search?tbm=isch&hl=en&source=hp&q=bonitinho&gbv=2&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=


Bem, Zé Bonitinho foi um personagem humorístico (60's) e é uma referência quase universal (para algumas gerações de brasileiros) de ridículo em termos de aparência e atitude.
A maioria dos links diz respeito a ele. Nos demais, trata-se de ironia.


----------



## GamblingCamel

GV linked to Zé Bonitinho in the BORDÃO thread. I should've remembered him. Thanks, Ana.


----------



## Audie

anaczz said:


> e eu senti algo diferente depois da minha bebedeira, entao resolvi deixar a vida me levar hahaha
> Suponho que ela conversou com o tal inglês enquanto estava bêbada/embriagada e que ele mudou de atitude depois disso, portanto ela resolveu partir para outra, se abrir a novas possibilidades.
> 
> 5- Água pode ser o nickname de alguma outra amiga delas.
> 6- D'Or pode ser uma brincadeira entre elas, envolvendo o nome de alguém... Dificilmente alguém digitaria D'Or ao invés de dor, sem querer.
> 
> 
> 
> Sempre fico curiosa quando vejo esses recortes de chats a serem traduzidos... Quem é quem nessa história? De onde vem isso?
> Deixa pra lá...


Mr Camel e englishmania, eu levaria uma eternidade para fazer metade do  trabalho decodificador de vocês, mas não haveria eternidade para eu  entender esse negócio da bebedeira. Miss Marple, thanks! Agora só falta o  "bonitinho" confirmar...


englishmania said:


> Exemplo: _Você está tão bonitinho HOJE!
> _I believe they mean that he's not a handsome man but he put on some nice clothes (arrumadinho),etc. so he looks good _today/_he can look good.
> 
> arrumado/arranjado/aprumado/bem vestido/perfumado...


 

E tem também a clássica '_Bonitinho é irmão de feinho_' (que, só pra deixar claro, não foi o que a personagem dialogante do reality show quis dizer do inglês. Viu, "bonitinho"?).


----------



## addy25

Hey guys for those interested in what happened to the English guy. Basically they met in England, but she soon went back to Rio. However they talked almost every day up until a week ago. Why the stopped I have no idea but will soon find out lol. She went on a binge on the weekend, was really ill the next day. Not too sure if she met someone on her binge.

From what you guys interpret she went on this 'date' two nights ago with a 'friend'. Correct me if I am wrong. She is saying she kissed him and thinks she just going to go with the flow. She hasn't said much about the new boy accept he is just a friend.

The story is going to get deeper soon as she is going back to England in a few weeks which will be interesting. lol.


----------



## addy25

On the word fiquei, would it be the same to say peguei. Would they mean the same?


----------



## Vanda

Ficar com alguém.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=248192


----------



## Myla

Just to confirm what some of you wrote above: 
In this context, the word "ficar" for sure doesnt mean "stay". It can mean "to date", but without any 'commitment'. They go out together, dance, kiss, and maybe the next day they can be together or not.

The word "bonitinho" can mean many things: 
Generally we use this word for children: "aquele garotinho é bonitinho", "que bebê bonitinho!". It may refer to things as well: "Que cartão bonitinho!". 
But we can use this word when the thing/or person is not SO beautiful/handsome, etc.
That's what means "feio arrumadinho" (for people).


----------



## Audie

Myla said:


> But we can use this word when the thing/or person is not SO beautiful/handsome, etc.
> That's what means "feio arrumadinho" (for people).


Agreed. It's the way I use it most of the time. But I think it has its "roots" in the meaning posted by englishmania.


----------



## jairnetto

addy25 said:


> haha


1. Minha filha, fiquei com um amigo meu ontem...ufa, Mts emoções esse rio de Janeiro haha depois me liga p eu te contar

Minha filha = if it is not your actual mom speaking, it is generally used as "my friend", it is an expression very used when you are starting to tell a story and want to add some emphasis!

Fiquei (ficar com alguém) used when you have a date where you go out, kiss, soend time but it is not an official relationship yet.

uffa = expression of relief like oof! 

Mts = muitas ou muitos = lots of

Esse Rio de Janeiro = This Rio(...) here this/esse means like in english. like when your dog has a unique behaviour or characteristic and you say almost sarcastically "This dog!..."

p = para or pra = it means (so i ) like call me later so I can tell you. Para also means to , like going to London






2.Esse foi Mt inesperado  

Mt= muita ou muito = in this context, very.
it was VERY(mto) unexpected 


3.Continuo gostando do outro a distancia haha

Continuo gostando: those are two verbs that come together like in the expression "going to" for example. i will break it down below.

Continuo: comes from the verb "continuar". it means "I still + verb"
Example
Continuo gostando = i still like....
Continuo fazendo o curso.  = i am still taking that course/I still take that course 

Gostar/Gostando: like, in the meaning of almost love. have feelings for

outro = other. in this phrase the person says "do outro" which uses as contraction "de + o"
in portuguese, the verb like requires the preposition "de" which means "of". in english we say : i like Andy, in portuguese we need to use "de" after the verb. so, I like "de" Andy = eu gosto de Andy.

in this case "de" comes from the and "o" refers to the word "outro", which means other. so the person says she/he still have feelings for the other person.

continuo gostando do outro
I still have feelings for the other (not this one i was talking before)

a distância = the other guy is far, probably lives in another city. à distancia = far from here

4.Pois e, mas o bonitinho inglês deu uma sumida de leve ( antes a GNt tava se falando tf santo dia) e eu senti algo diferente depois da minha bebedeira, entao resolvi deixar a vida me levar hahaha

pois é = thats right

mas = but

o bonitinho = in this context means cute, referring to the e glish guy she met. the cute english boy
it can also be a sarcastic term to refer to the guy. Portuguese uses diminutives to demean. in this other context I would say "stupid". When you do something mean you can say "o bonitinho gritou e me acordou" "the stupid guy screamed and woke me up". you see by the context of the actions.


dar uma sumida = sumir = disappeared 
de leve = slightly = we use this in portuguese as an expression to say it was unexpected or in another context, not so hard

gnt = gente = expression used to say we/us. 
we want = a gente quer (informal) = nós queremos 

tf is a typo for td (f is close to d in keyboards).

tf santo dia = every day, with no interuption. we would speak every day monday to monday

deixar a vida me levar= expression from a brazilian song "deixa a vida me levar" from Zeca Pagodinho. it literally would mean "Let life guide me". It means i will put no effort on this, and I will let happen whatever happens. 



5.Água já riu Mt com isso td. Ate outro dia eu estava ainda chorando pelo john haha 

Agua is the name of someone 
mt = a lot
td = tudo = all

Ate, in this case means "plus"

haha means laughing (sometimes we use kkk, kk, kkkkkkkkk too)


6.Acho q ontem eu tava com D'Or de barriga só de nervoso com isso td haha mas foi ótimo, não me arrependo não bjssss fui

D'or = typo for dor

dor de barriga = diarrhea 

so de = only because of

"i think yesterday I was having diarrhea from being so nervous about it all"

bjs = kisses (we brazilians are kissers and huggers)

fui = gone. used to say the person will leave (the conversation, the chat, or put the phone down and go do something else) so you don't expect answers from that person anymore


----------

